# Any reptile shops in Chester?



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

as above 

ta!


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

There is a very good one on the outskirts of Chester in Blacan called Contact Pets Contact Pets & Tackle, Chester
I get my food there for my smaller Leos and the staff are very helpfull and give good advice


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

yea contact is great.....dave that works there is a really top bloke who is more than willing to help with advise.

id recommend it.


----------



## Nuttyboo (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah contact is great! Went there with my partner and a friend today and came away with 3 new snakes, very reasonable price, great service and our python came with a lifetimefeeding guarentee! Absolutely great, strongly recommend!!! :2thumb:


----------



## kevtore999 (Dec 24, 2008)

Contact Pets is ok the adress is The parade Blacon its in Chester! Also Grosvenor Garden Centre have a new reptile section which is very good...


----------

